# Bought my first SHARK!!!



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm so excited, my shark arrived today. He's a little over 5 feet in length!!

I'll take a video and post tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

vinjo said:


> I'm so excited, my shark arrived today. He's a little over 5 feet in length!!
> 
> I'll take a video and post tomorrow when I get a chance.


How big?  lol nice congrats cant wait to see it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> ?


We can only hope!!!!!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

damn thats a big fish. Where do you live sea world? Lol, what kind of shark is it and how big is your tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

5ft+ shark is like an adult black tip reef shark...

the transportation fee must be astronomical...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hey don't be a hater, let's see the shark


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm really curious on how big the tank is too. that's a BIG shark... Soooo jealous lol


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

where did u find a place that would ship you a 5ft shark?


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

haha thats awesome but lets c the pic.

where do u find the space to house this? give us the specs pls


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I saw this while scrolling the main page, very curious to see.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you'd need something huge for this... Like an indoor pool lol. a vary large one! This is not a child friendly pet haha


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> you'd need something huge for this... Like an indoor pool lol. a vary large one! This is not a child friendly pet haha


But I'm sure if your child acts up, jaws will straighten them out...


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Ameekplec is correct! This thing arrived in the mail yesterday.

It's so awesome it's a really fun toy!








ameekplec. said:


> ?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha, ROFL! That is wack! Looks like tons of fun! 

I was expecting there to be a punch line somewhere in this thread...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The punchline is so many of you guys thought he had gotten a live human sized shark.

hehehe


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

vinjo said:


> Ameekplec is correct! This thing arrived in the mail yesterday.
> 
> It's so awesome it's a really fun toy!


i like i like! where did you get this????


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

ooo I want one! lol

And thanks for the link to the site... now I WILL go broke... so many cool and useless things. It's like the ultimate radio shack. The best place to buy all the things you never knew you didn't need!


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought it from the company website http://airswimmers.com/


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone see a lawsuite with this one?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMN8IU/?tag=047-20


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

boo...plastic...how are you gonna enjoy the shark fin soup? hehe


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

I've also seen it at Mastermind in the Ontario Science Centre for under $50. They had the clownfish - not sure if they have the shark.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

hahaha i was thinking how the hell would you get a five foot shark delivered and how the heck you would have space for such a huge fish. lmao very good one..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holidays said:


> boo...plastic...how are you gonna enjoy the shark fin soup? hehe


They easily detach!


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Cintax said:


> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/


thanks for the site!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Bahahaha from one of the reviews of the giant ball...

"the fun is definitely limited by lack of oxygen."

Too funny!



Chromey said:


> Anyone see a lawsuite with this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMN8IU/?tag=047-20


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

boooooooooooooooo


----------

